# Pin chuck idea.....barrel trimmer inserts.



## woodscavenger (Sep 18, 2005)

I have been doing a few closed end barons.  For the first 5 or 6 I used a dowel chucked in my PSI chuck with a section turned down to the diameter of the smaller baron bushing then the rest of it the size of the I.D. of the brass tube.  It worked fairly well but when I separated the waste of the end of the closed end form and lost the ability to stabilize everyting with the tailstock it got a little wobbly.  I don't have  a metal lathe so I have been trying to figure out what to do a bout a nice stiff pin chuck.  

Well, I was trimming the blanks ( I bought one of the trimmer kits with the multiple inserts) and realized the largest trimmer fits snuggly in the Baron brass tube.  So I threw it in my drill chuck body, filed a notch, grabbed a small nail and filed and trimmed it.  Presto!  Solid pin chuck and it won't affect the use as a trimmer insert.  The cool thing is I can do the same for all of the other inserts!


----------



## vick (Sep 18, 2005)

/just an idea but I made mine by cutting the head off a bolt chucking it in my drill press and going to town with a file.  slot for pin was cut on grinder and cleaned up by hand with a file.  Cost about 48 cents.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 18, 2005)

I've made two so far. The first one was from a bolt and is used for bottle stoppers. 
The other is like Mike's, although he has a better touch on the grinding wheel than I do.


----------



## vick (Sep 19, 2005)

Ron,
  The only thing the grinding wheel was used for was to cut the slot, and my "touch" was not even good enogh for that I had to file it quite a bit to smooth it out.  By chucking it in my drill press and working a file up and down it while it was spinning I was able to get it to size and get it round.  It got hot pretty quick but I just let it cool down and went to do something else.  It was the perfect side project to do while let stuff dry or drill bits cool down, ect.  I just wish I had a collet chuck to hold it in though it does not run as smooth in my Jacobs chuck as I would like, pretty goos though.


----------



## Fred in NC (Sep 19, 2005)

The idea is good, but it is easier to make them out of plastic.  Delrin is a tough material that is easy to cut and turn.  I have some Delrin tube with inside diameter of about .246 that fits a mandrel or a 1/4" bolt (which are usually a bit undersized) and 1/2" outside diameter, and also with 3/4" outside diameter.  Very useful also for emergency bushings.


----------



## vick (Sep 19, 2005)

Fred I would imagine that would be easier, now you tell me[].  Just curiously is the plastic strong enough that you do not get a flex with it, or are you wrapping it around something like 1/4 drill rod?  Also where did you get the delrin, do you know can it be glued?

I know I have lots of questions.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't know Fred, Plastic? 

I've noticed my HHS pin chuck will flex a little. 

Although I've never heard of Delrin.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />Ron,
> The only thing the grinding wheel was used for was to cut the slot, and my "touch" was not even good enogh for that I had to file it quite a bit to smooth it out.  By chucking it in my drill press and working a file up and down it while it was spinning I was able to get it to size and get it round.  It got hot pretty quick but I just let it cool down and went to do something else.  It was the perfect side project to do while let stuff dry or drill bits cool down, ect.  I just wish I had a collet chuck to hold it in though it does not run as smooth in my Jacobs chuck as I would like, pretty goos though.



I used a Jacobs chuck in my lathe to size down the 1/4" HSS pin using the same method as you. I also marked the chuck and the pin so I can always align them up the same way.  It runs true.


----------



## BobNashvillega (Apr 5, 2006)

is it just me or what, I cant seem to understand how that works and how a pin in the flat slot with tube over it works or holds the brass sleeve from free spinning[?]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />Fred I would imagine that would be easier, now you tell me[].  Just curiously is the plastic strong enough that you do not get a flex with it, or are you wrapping it around something like 1/4 drill rod?  Also where did you get the delrin, do you know can it be glued?
> 
> I know I have lots of questions.



I have worked with Delrin quite a bit for non-pen projects. You are right, it is strong but very flexy. And while you may be able to attach delrin to delrin with the right solvents, it won't glue. No way no how. It is very teflon-like in that regard. I bought mine from a plastic wholesaler in quantity lots. It is pretty costly stuff. I still have a bunch of 3/8" rod if you, or anyone, is interested.


----------



## vick (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob
  cause the pin in the same size when placed in the middle of the slot only as in rolls to the edge of the slot it is bigger than yourtubes inside diameter.  When you twist the tube the pin jams against the inside of the tube.

Frank your answer is about 6 months late[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />Bob
> cause the pin in the same size when placed in the middle of the slot only as in rolls to the edge of the slot it is bigger than yourtubes inside diameter.  When you twist the tube the pin jams against the inside of the tube.
> 
> Frank your answer is about 6 months late[]




   Ye weren't payin' attention. I've repeat that bit of hard earned wisdom numerous times in the past couple years. [][8D]


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 5, 2006)

Interesting, I just ran across this:

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Closed_End_Pen_Mandrel.htm


----------



## kgwaugh (Apr 6, 2006)

I love it when folks keep thinking & innovating!!  This looks pretty good to me.

Gene


----------



## leehljp (Apr 6, 2006)

Folks, although this is very late in the game and if anyone is reading, the pen mandrel listed by AS above - We have several sizes of a similar tool in Japan. The little end is brass, knurled to a taper and takes a 10-32 or similar size screw. I am in the States now, but when I get back in mid June - I will post some picts and if anyone is interested, I will send some back here.

It is basically a very small version of the concrete screw with a brass end knurled and tapered that slides up inside a tube. There are several sizes - and it might be metric only - but that should not be a problem. It would be very easy to adapt that over to a brass tube of different sizes. Then as AS BB said - the whole thing will be concentric.

If interested, don't let me forget to do this.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 6, 2006)

Hank, when are you going back to Japan, so we know when to start harassing you?[]


----------

